# Online Games (What are you playing?)



## HoopyFrood (Mar 18, 2010)

I was going to add a post to the current What Are you Playing thread, but I thought this slightly different enough to warrant a new thread.

So what online games are you playing at that moment? (Be it long, effort-involving ones, or simple minute-long flash games (damn you, Bejewelled Blitz and your time-stealing ways...)).

A friend visited over the weekend and was playing on Kingdom of Loathing. Now, of course, I've been sucked into the damned thing. Only been playing a couple of days, but it's already getting addictive. Appearance and technique wise it's pretty basic but the more I play, the more I realise how big the damned place is. So much to do. 

However, I have used up my Adventures for the day, am too full to eat anything to get more, and am too poor or not levelled-up enough to get anything item-worthy to get a few more Adventures. 

For Adventuring with a quirky, humourous twist, though, you might want to check it out. As an example, I am currently a Jiggy Grifter, with a nine-pound mosquito as my familiar, my skills are Disco Aerobics and Suckerpunch and I am "Somewhat Drunk" because I've been drinking alcohol to get more Adventure time. Drink too much and you get too drunk to do anything.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, as for me, I tend to prefer DDO, mostly, these days.



I still visit the games made by Artix Entertainment from time to time, though.....


----------



## Rodders (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry, what's DDO? 

I will be getting Star Wars TOR when it finally comes out. Oher than that, online games are pretty scary as i think i could get really lost in them.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 18, 2010)

Dungeons and Dragons Online, I think.

I am now far too drunk to Adventure anymore. I keep stumbling into gutters and having monsters trip over me. I have to wait for a few hours to sober up and get more Time.


----------



## Cayal (Mar 18, 2010)

Rodders said:


> Sorry, what's DDO?
> 
> I will be getting Star Wars TOR when it finally comes out. Oher than that, online games are pretty scary as i think i could get really lost in them.



I am in the same boat, I think I will get TOR though.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 19, 2010)

Whilst I don't play any of the mainstream online games, I used to play Popmundo, a music based game, a little while ago.  I left after it got a bit boring for me, though.  I have been tempted recently to join another mafia game (which I suppose is technically an online game, if only a forum based one).

Aside from that, there's only an adoptables site I visit, and the occasional flash game when my sister finds one she thinks I'll like.


----------



## Overread (Mar 19, 2010)

Hoopy = take my stern advice  and

STAY AWAY FROM THE WOW!

seriously it should be a class A drug for what it does to peoples!

As for online I tried Guildwars (Because its one payment and none of that pay per month stuff which whilst acceptable does just drain the money away) and meh the story was not that exciting and I found that unless you happen to find really good players its really rather a drag...... at least level grinding in Final Fantasy lets you get to the story and cutscenes. 
Nice thing about guildwars though was that levels were capped at 20 and it was not hard to get there. The game keeps expanding after, but it means that you don't have to play 27*7 to level up your character just to remain decent.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm steering clear of WoW. I know I'd get thoroughly addicted.

I'm not having chance to get addicted to Kingdom of loathing because I keep messing myself up. Yesterday I took some goofballs from a Suspicious Guy in the Back Alley and today I had goofball withdrawal which halves your stats for one hundred adventures. So I couldnt do much at all. I am now, again, far too drunk too to anything and am out of adventures. I need to get into rehab or something (although I am clean of goofballs now...)


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 20, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, Call of Duty 4 mainly...bit of Guild Wars in there when I get bored with FPS.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 20, 2010)

Not playing any MMO's right now, though I do have a WoW account with a few characters at level 80. My favorite to play is my Blood Elf hunter, mostly because I like to tame the rare's for pets 

I don't usually reactivate the account unless they come out with a new expansion or something so I can level my characters again because otherwise I find it to boring.

Oh! and about a week ago I went to check my account and it said I had to setup some BattleNet account to be able to continue to play WoW, so while I was able to verify my account was still there I never did go through all of the steps to convert my account to a BattleNet Account...


----------



## devilsgrin (Mar 21, 2010)

atm not paying any... tho my Lord of the Rings Online account is still active... i checkin in every other week to keep my guild membership... 
otherwise, waiting imatiently for Star Wars The Old Republic. 
WoW... seriously, i can't understand how people get addicted to a game with such bad graphics, no storyline and such a focus on End Game Raiding....euughh...


----------



## Talysia (May 27, 2010)

Well, after all that, I went back to Popmundo, and joined a couple of  mafia games (although I'm regretting the latter).  Still got the  adoptables, too.

I've wasted a fair bit of time on this, though - Akinator, the Web Genius   It's a sort of guessing game, where the computer tries to guess the  character or person you're thinking of.  Pretty accurate, too, which is  irritating.  I think I've only been able to flummox it about 5 or so  times!


----------



## Overread (May 29, 2010)

That is actually quite accurate and scary Talysia! It guessed Angelus and Temeraire, but totaly failed to get Whiskyjack - but then again famous dragons are actually far more rare than famous swordmen 
edit - ok it got whiskyjack in the end!!!

As for me Battleforge has hooked me for the present. Online card game/RTS hybrid and rather a novelty in that you pay for cards for game content (warriors etc..).


----------



## treicina (May 30, 2010)

I enjoy Guild Wars and am avidly waiting for the release of Guild Wars 2, because the videos the game developers have shown are just stunningly beautiful.
Also, Silkroad Online is a fun MMORPG similar to WoW, although Silkroad is free and always has crowded servers that take hours to login to, which might be the main reason I've quit playing it.

I did try a 10 day free trial of WoW a few years back, but meh, I don't see what's so addicting in it so I never bought it. Maybe it's better that way, at least my wallet won't be complaining this way


----------



## Hober Mallow (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm looking forward to StarCraft 2.  I'm not sure if its out yet and I'm not sure my laptop will meet the minimum system requirements


----------



## Shinju (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm an avid Guild Wars player. Been playing since the start and currently working for my titles! ^^ If I had known all that time ago when I started that gaining titles would mean something in the future I would have started aiming for them ALOT sooner. :[

I'm currently guildless, if anyone has a good friendly/chatty guild I could join I'd love an invite! 

I'm also looking forward to Star Wars online, that looks pretty insane, and for once I actually have friends and family who are gonna play it aswell.

I got FF14 when it came out but sadly my laptop just couldn't cope, so I haven't touched it since launch date! O_O I foolishly thought my laptop was good enough to run it, with it being relatively new and at the time of purchase it's specs were awesome. Thankfully SE still don't charge for the game. At least, I don't think they do, few months ago I got an email saying they were still providing the service for free while they smoothed out some niggles they were having...heck, I better check they haven't started plucking pennies from my account! >:[


----------



## cornelius (Apr 20, 2011)

I've got a lvl 34-ish Dwarf -Guardian on LOTRO that's probably wondering why I'm not logging in anymore 

And I've been playing a little bit of League of Legends lately.

I guess you could call "Minecraft" online too


----------



## Leadbelly (Apr 20, 2011)

I finally registered for Uru live a few months ago, but after a few days lost interest in it. I've been an avid Myst fan ever since the first one came out in the 90s but Uru just isn't the same, it lacks that magic surreal quality that the others had, particularly Myst and Riven.


----------



## kizi (May 8, 2011)

POkeMON , pikachu. not online but interes


----------



## Coops (May 12, 2011)

COD:Black Ops and Portal 2 co-op.


----------



## Rodders (May 12, 2011)

I started playing the free BSG on line game. I'm not sure if it's for me as i've never really been any good at flight sim games. Still, it's promising but i don't think that i'll be commiting too much time to it.


----------



## Cayal (May 13, 2011)

The waiting game (PSN suffered). lol.

But nothing really, not on 360 or PS3. Sticking to SP for the moment.


----------



## Pjodor (May 14, 2011)

I'm playing League of Legends atm, it's kind of a spin off of DoTA and it's free so you can try it all you want (you can pay for stuff, but you don't have to too play the game).

US: leagueoflegends.com
EU: eu.leagueoflegends.com


----------



## Boneman (May 18, 2011)

Well, I came back to WOW after a three year gap: clever stuff they've done with the cataclysm, but you know, I'm finding it a little boring - it's too easy, especially my Warlock and Minion - we never get beaten, nothing is a challenge any more. So, rather than be addicted, I'm slowly being turned off. I keep going, assuming it will get tougher. But if my account runs out and I'm still bored, I may think twice about renewing...


----------



## Brev (May 20, 2011)

Does 'Castle Age' count?? (on facebook)

It's kind of addictive, and runs fine on my PC, which struggles with DDO and RuneScape (both of which I've briefly toyed with).


It beats the other games on FB for its sheer diversity, there is so much to do, p2p battle, guild wars, group monsters, quests etc ... 

Any other CA addicts out there???


----------



## LittleMissy (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, I was an avid WoW player for about two years.  My brother got me into it and dragged me into his guild.  I had a warrior gnome - she's a cute l'il thing with pink hair   But, after the guild disbanded and there was no longer a 'social' side to the game, just trying to grind the levels became rather boring... so, once my subscription ran out I didn't bother to renew it.

I have recently been toying with Guild Wars and although it's okay, and being able to group with NPCs certainly helps you to level, I feel it'll be something that I'll only really play in the winter months when there's little else to do and my book pile has diminshed somewhat!!!

Apart from that, I'm a sucker for Spider Solitaire in my lunch-break at work


----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 4, 2011)

Farmville bady!!


----------



## pit (Jul 4, 2011)

Used to play lineage 2 and it took 4 years out of my life. The game was great fun, yet, "fortunately" they started messing with it to much and game was not giving me as much pleasure as it used to, so eventually i decided to quit. However, i still like to watch a move from the game from time to time, just to remind me good old days of all the raids, pvps and farms. And castle sieges of course


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 5, 2011)

www.the-reincarnation.com

It's a stupidly addictive game.

You make a mage of a certain color, within their color strata are abilities, varying spells and monsters that you can summon.

You then go forth, in a simplistic and gritty interface, to do battle with others.

Although, if you read the forums..............some people spend a lot of time trying to figure out how to defend against liches if you're running red dragons top stack...and bugging the programmers to make treants less powerful tanks...and asking why they had a population spiral, not realizing they had way over summoned mind rippers.

It's free, and fun.


----------

